# Suche WotLK-Gilde!



## Hsvfan (12. November 2012)

Huhu!

Suche eine reine WotLK - Gilde. Server und Fraktion völlig egal. Würde
da auch komplett neu anfangen. 

Jetzt fragen sich bestimmt viele warum ich sowas suche.

Wrath of the Lich King war in meinen Augen das beste Addon. Zu Classic kann ich nichts
sagen, hab da noch nicht gespielt. Mit mitte BC hab ich mit WoW angefangen , aber selbst
 da hab ich nicht viel von mitbekommen, zumindest was Raids angeht. Cata war ja die 
reine Katastrophe und an MoP kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich dran erfreuen. Pandaria 
ist zwar sehr schön , aber diese vielen Dailys sind für einen Daily Muffel wie ich , ein absolutes K.O.!

In Wrath of the Lich King gefiel mir einiges. Die Story um den Lichking und die Atmosphäre von
 Nordend absolut stimmig und passend. Ulduar , Naxxramas und Eiskronenzitadelle noch richtig
 gute lange Raids. Der Der Endkampf vom Lichking absolut genial mit den Rollenspiel beim Sieg.
 Ich gebe zu , ein kleines Manko gab es auch in WotLK und zwar die Einführung des Dungeonbrowsers,
 aber was ist schon perfekt.

Wäre für jeden guten Vorschlag und Tipp dankbar, falls ihr so eine Gilde kennt. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gruenhorn (13. November 2012)

Moinsen HSV.

Wir sind zwar keine reine WoltLK Gilde, aber wir stoppen jetzt seit fast einem Jahr auf 80 und haben mit ICC noch nicht angefangen. Vielleicht ist das ja was fuer Dich. Hier gibts was zum Lesen. Und hier gibts was zum Gucken.


----------

